# Window sill emersed glass mini tank! (310 x 200 x 170 mm)



## GHNelson (18 Sep 2016)

Plants
Bucephalandras....mostly the smaller variety!
" Mini Needle Leaf "
" Kedagang Mini "
" Kedagang Purple "
" Brownie Brown "
" Red Biblis "
" Mini Catherinae "
" Copi susu " & " Brownie Phoenix "

Crypts the rarer types of " Nurii "
Plus Cryptocoryne albida 'Brown' & Bullosa!

Mini Pellia Coral Moss

Hardscape
Black Lava Rock.

Lighting
TMC Mini Tile 400.
Amzdeal 13w

Substrate
Tropica Aquarium Soil  Powder.
A few quick pictures!
















hoggie


----------



## Nelson (18 Sep 2016)

Excellent.Looking forward to this .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Sep 2016)

Hi Hoggie. Great project  Following


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Sep 2016)

Great little project Hoggie


----------



## KarthikC (18 Sep 2016)

Great new setup. Following and awaiting updates. 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## Manisha (18 Sep 2016)

Hi, I really like your little buce plants ☺


----------



## GHNelson (18 Sep 2016)

Thanks all.....
Cheers hoggie


----------



## mr. luke (19 Sep 2016)

Can we get a crypt list?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2016)

mr. luke said:


> Can we get a crypt list?


Hi
I received these a while ago from Alan...thought they had snuffed it....but what a surprise they didn't even have much light as the tank they came from was very overgrown!
*
Cryptocoryne nurii, «Pink Line», Telang Selatan Lipis*



*
Cryptocoryne nurii «Rosen Maiden» Bt.Perah, Raub*



*Cryptocoryne nurii ... Luminous Green.*



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2016)

The larger leaf at the back left could be this plant!
I kind gentleman sent me it
Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis 'Rosanervig'
hoggie


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Sep 2016)

Are you running DSM right now, or this is supposed to be emersed tank?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2016)

Its emersed Alexander...I don't think I will flood it!
Would like to see how these crypts/bucces  turn out above water!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2016)

hoggie


----------



## Nelson (19 Sep 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis 'Rosanervig'


That looks like a lovely Crypt.


----------



## KarthikC (19 Sep 2016)

Oh my my. Look at those crypts.  Super collection, really!

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## GHNelson (25 Sep 2016)

Nelson said:


> Excellent.Looking forward to this .


Plant list updated!
Ordered a new light....and some more goodies
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2016)

Added a few new editions
" Kedagang Mini ".........." Brownie Brown "
Front right and left....Brownie Brown has a few moth eaten leaves, so may remove them when I receive some more Bucces!
The TMC light will be re-placed with below!
Reason....TMC is drying out the leaves too quick....so can only have it on a couple of hours per day when at home!















hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2016)

Just to add!
Attaching the Bucces was far more easier with this product a Gel not a liquid!
Added a couple of drops and used a Ice lolly stick to press the rhizome's onto the Lava Rock for 10 seconds....no mess or sticky fingers



hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Oct 2016)

Hi Hoggie, Tank is looking good. Great tip on the Gorilla Glue


----------



## GHNelson (1 Oct 2016)

Cheers Roy
Will up date tomorrow....
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 Oct 2016)

Morning all.
Added ................" Copi susu " & " Brownie Phoenix " ....plus some Mini Pellia Coral Moss to the Lava Rock!
May purchase some more Bucces to fill in the gaps....plus some Java or Fissidens fontanus moss!
Received the new led light!
I'm not fully happy with it....remove the bracket and reverted back to laying the light onto of the glass lid for the time being!
Its a bit gimmicky...flashing multi - coloured fading lights and all that Jazz!...for £20.00 its not a bad little light!





























hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Oct 2016)

Hi Hoggie, Looks fab  Java moss will grow well. Fiss moss will not do well emersed If it will grow at all


----------



## GHNelson (2 Oct 2016)

Hi Roy....thanks
I was thinking that....about Fissidens...there have been reports it grows outside but very slowly!
I think your right.....Java it is!
I want this to look really mature in a short space of time.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Oct 2016)

Hi Hoggie, The 5th photo down in your last post. The brown leaf crypt is it crypt bullosa


----------



## GHNelson (2 Oct 2016)

Definitely looks that way Roy!
I will leave it for the time being....there is also a Cryptocoryne albida 'Brown' top left
I'm receiving some more goodies soon...so may move it then.....more up dates to come!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Oct 2016)

Hi Hoggie, I have grown that Crypt bullosa emersed it looks wonderful once it gets going


----------



## GHNelson (2 Oct 2016)

Indeed do love the leaf structure on this Crypt!
May trim it a try and keep it low to the substrate!....
Cheers


----------



## KarthikC (3 Oct 2016)

Great looking crypts. Wish you luck with that. Is it only me or the crypts really grow different coloured leaves emersed vs submerged? I have observed this with the wendtii tropica brown. The leaves are brown only underwater; emersed they're dark green. I might be mistaken or confused- please do not mind. 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## GHNelson (3 Oct 2016)

Hi
Crypts can be look different from emersed to submerged in leaf colours!
Different parameters.... fertilization/lighting/Co2 will also have a affect on the appearance of Crypts!
hoggie


----------



## Manisha (3 Oct 2016)

Ooh, crypyocorne bullosa looks really nice emmersed! I saw it on freshwater shrimps website - it's so unusual...

Another ukaps member Fox fish used a heat pad to maintain higher temps within the tank to promote condensation & reduce need for misting - would this be possible for the species you are growing?



hogan53 said:


> Hi Roy....thanks
> I was thinking that....about Fissidens...there have been reports it grows outside but very slowly!
> I think your right.....Java it is!
> I want this to look really mature in a short space of time.
> ...



AniBui observed a local moss very similar in appearance locally - I wonder if you could grow something similar?


----------



## GHNelson (3 Oct 2016)

Hi Manisha
It could be a possibility......we are going into Autumn/Winter now...this little tank is above a radiator so this may help keep the moisture up when I switch the Central heating on!
This radiator is seldom used!
I may re-place the Amzdeal light with the TMC Tile soon this will help to increase the temperature and induce condensation!
Its a bit of trial and error sometimes.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (9 Oct 2016)

We have a open flower!















hoggie


----------



## tim (9 Oct 2016)

Looks great hoggie, keep the updates coming.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Oct 2016)

Thanks Tim
Received some Java Moss....so will attempt to attach some to the rock in the next couple of days!
hoggie


----------



## Joe Turner (20 Oct 2016)

Looks fantastic Hoggie, serious crypt envy 

How is the Pelia  moss doing?


----------



## GHNelson (21 Oct 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> Looks fantastic Hoggie, serious crypt envy
> 
> How is the Pelia  moss doing?


Slow....


----------

